#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос знающим санскрит.

## OOO

Прочитал в одной книге что исконно-русские слова имеют санскритские корни.Например санскритский иероглиф ГА означает движение,отсюда русские ноГА,телеГА,дороГА.
Иероглиф РА означает солнце,отсюда РАссвет,кРАсота,пРАвда.
Книга художественная поэтому решил уточнить.

Кстати Будда  переводится как пробуждённый.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Прочитал в одной книге что исконно-русские слова имеют санскритские корни.


Действительно есть много параллелей с индийскими языками, в частности, с пали:
http://dhamma.ru/paali/etimolog.htm

Санскрит как язык сформировался сравнительно поздно. Правильнее говорить о том, что и славянские, и основные индийские языки произошли от протоиндоевропейского.

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=2250
http://kgi.narod.ru/kgi_oiu_02.htm
http://www.philology.ru/linguistics1/jakobson-63.htm
http://www.philosophy.ru/library/asi...oschuk/03.html
http://slovnik.narod.ru/reprint/3.htm
http://homepages.tversu.ru/~ips/6_04.htm




> Например санскритский иероглиф ГА означает движение,отсюда русские ноГА,телеГА,дороГА.
> Иероглиф РА означает солнце,отсюда РАссвет,кРАсота,пРАвда.


Это уже чересчур.




> Кстати Будда  переводится как пробуждённый.


Точнее сказать, "Пробудившийся".

----------


## OOO

Цитирование:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Например санскритский иероглиф ГА означает движение,отсюда русские ноГА,телеГА,дороГА. 
Иероглиф РА означает солнце,отсюда РАссвет,кРАсота,пРАвда.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Это уже чересчур. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Да нет не чересчур

 ga - идущий
 gati -  путь
 ravi - солнце

взял из учебника санскрита В.А. Кочергина.

----------


## GMK

А откуда мРАк и дуРАк? 

взял из дурной головы GMK  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

ПурГА РАссудка. 




> Да нет не чересчур 
> 
> ga - идущий 
> gati - путь 
> ravi - солнце 
> 
> взял из учебника санскрита В.А. Кочергина.


То есть Коча-рага-ина -- сокращение страсти к солнцу.

----------


## OOO

отРАжение,РАдуга,кРАсный
вьюГА,бродяГА

Читайте "Сокровища Валькирии"  Сергей Алексеев.

----------


## Ондрий

> _Первоначальное сообщение от GMK_ 
> *А откуда мРАк и дуРАк? 
> 
> взял из дурной головы GMK *


не из головы - а из санскрита  :Smilie: )

мрак-мара-мор-сМЕРть => mr. <-> mar вриддхирование в санскрите.. 

дурак = dur плохой

(С)Кочергина. Санскритско-русский словарь 

 :Smilie: ))

----------


## Gasyoun

> То есть Коча-рага-ина -- сокращение страсти к солнцу.


Здорово

*Аннотирований список санскриских грамматик* 

Критическая школа
Whitney
Wackernagel
Кнауэр
Кочергина
Meyerhofer
Thumb

Традициональная школа
Pāṇini
Kielhorn
Kale
Āpte
Renou
McDonell
Perry
Зализняк

----------


## Tiop

Порой встречаются потрясающие сходства  :Smilie:  :

casaka - чашака - чашка  :Smilie: 

dama - дама - дом

корень budh - основа глагола будить.

kada - када - когда

И т.д. Вот здесь http://www.advayta.org/cat2/href.php...es/item/?id=39 подборка параллелей русского и санскрита, вместе с достаточно сомнительными, хотя и имеющими определённое научное признание теориями расселения и происхождения древнеиндийской цивилизации.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Цитирование:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Например санскритский иероглиф ГА означает движение,отсюда русские ноГА,телеГА,дороГА. 
> Иероглиф РА означает солнце,отсюда РАссвет,кРАсота,пРАвда.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Это уже чересчур. 
> 
> 
> ...


Бред сивой кобылы! Ну зачем нам дают эти дурацкие дипломы филологов, если каждый доморощенный "этимолог" уверенно посылает нафиг всё сравнительно-историческое языкознание?

Дорогой любитель псевдославянского стиля! Просклоняйте приведённые слова на *-га*, и Вы сразу увидите, что *-а* - это окончание, изменяемая часть слова, грамматический показатель. К корню не относится, и потому сопоставлять это громкое "га" с санскритскими корнями совершенно бессмысленно. При этимологическом анализе сопоставляются корни, а не созвучные обрывки слов. Иначе можно устанавливать практически любые "связи" - по собственному желанию. А если бы хоть малая толика чутья была, Вы увидели бы, что санскритскому слову gati "путь" действительно есть прямое соответствие в русском языке - гать "дорога".

Если Вас в самом деле интересуют санскрито-русские параллели, загляните в любой этимологический словарь. Вы будете приятно удивлены: учёные этими вопросами занимаются достаточно давно. Из серьёзных изданий есть четырехтомник Фасмера. Есть многотомный Этимологический словарь славянских языков (праславянский лексический фонд), над которым целый институт не первый десяток лет работает. А то, что Будда означает "Пробуждённый", - это конечно, верно. "Открытие" выдающееся...  :Big Grin:

----------


## До

> Если Вас в самом деле интересуют санскрито-русские параллели, загляните в любой этимологический словарь. Вы будете приятно удивлены: учёные этими вопросами занимаются достаточно давно. Из серьёзных изданий есть четырехтомник Фасмера. Есть многотомный Этимологический словарь славянских языков (праславянский лексический фонд), над которым целый институт не первый десяток лет работает.


На сайте Вавилонская Башня есть этимологические базы данных в свободном доступе: http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/main.cgi?flags=wygnnnl

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вау!!! Спасибо за ссылку! Я по-шёл ка-чать...  :Smilie:

----------


## Gasyoun

Только после смерти Старостина все застряло, все приостановилось.

----------


## Timoti

вопрос знающим санскрит и пали:

интересно - как будет на санскрите и пали:
 - бог, небеса, солнце, луна, рай, соловей, пустыня или долина, язык , бык, нет, семь и четыре - про три а уже знаю... 

и ещё, если вас не затруднит, значит ли что нибудь на этих языках - кана (гана) , кира, агара, бари, гора (горо), гуда, доки, гизгизи, qashqi.. заранее благодарю за помошь...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> вопрос знающим санскрит и пали:
> 
> интересно - как будет на санскрите и пали:
>  - бог, небеса, солнце, луна, рай, соловей, пустыня или долина, язык , бык, нет, семь и четыре - про три а уже знаю... 
> 
> и ещё, если вас не затруднит, значит ли что нибудь на этих языках - кана (гана) , кира, агара, бари, гора (горо), гуда, доки, гизгизи, qashqi.. заранее благодарю за помошь...


В инете есть словари, которые связаны с санскритом. Можете поискать. Насчет пали не знаю, просто не интересовался.
А так:
бог - deva 
солнце - sUrya
луна - candra
...

----------


## Kamla

> интересно - как будет на санскрите и пали:
>  - бог, небеса, солнце, луна, рай, соловей, пустыня или долина, язык , бык, нет, семь и четыре - про три а уже знаю...


Бог думаю будет-Бхагаван,однако дословный перевод ближе к Всеблагому.
Солнце-Сурья
Луна-Чандра
четыре-четвЕри

а больше ничё не помню :Smilie: 

ах,да,это-санскрит

----------


## Kamla

> Иероглиф РА означает солнце,отсюда РАссвет,кРАсота,пРАвда.


:d а слово МаРА тогда можно перевести как Мать Солнца.:-)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Бог думаю будет-Бхагаван,однако дословный перевод ближе к Всеблагому.
> Солнце-Сурья
> Луна-Чандра
> четыре-четвЕри


зачем выдумывать, если просто "бог" на санскрите не бхагаван, а devi, что соответствует тибетскому lha. Как dpal ldan lha mo на санскрите shri-devi

----------


## Kamla

> зачем выдумывать, если просто "бог" на санскрите не бхагаван, а devi, что соответствует тибетскому lha. Как dpal ldan lha mo на санскрите shri-devi


Увпжаемый,филолег,тибетский я к сожалению не знаю,а слово Деви означает Бога как форму.посему и написала что просто к понятию Бог ближе стоит слово Бхагаван.
Деви это вроде бы вообще Богиня..
 однако это моё мнение,и оно возможно не истино.

----------


## Buural

> вопрос знающим санскрит и пали:
> 
> интересно - как будет на санскрите и пали:
>  - бог, небеса, солнце, луна, рай, соловей, пустыня или долина, язык , бык, нет, семь и четыре - про три а уже знаю... 
> 
> и ещё, если вас не затруднит, значит ли что нибудь на этих языках - кана (гана) , кира, агара, бари, гора (горо), гуда, доки, гизгизи, qashqi.. заранее благодарю за помошь...


Ну, если интересно, то что знаю:

Бог – дэва
Бог (создатель) – ишвара
Небеса – сварга; див
Солнце – бхану; сурья; адитья; савитри; дивакара (букв. создающий день)
Луна – чандра
язык – бхаша
язык (орган речи) – джихва
быг – го; вришабха
семь – саптА
четыре - чатУр

бхагаван (точнее бхагавант) -  богатый, великий, счастливый, блаженный. святой, божественный, высший.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Увпжаемый,филолег,тибетский я к сожалению не знаю,а слово Деви означает Бога как форму.посему и написала что просто к понятию Бог ближе стоит слово Бхагаван.
> Деви это вроде бы вообще Богиня..
>  однако это моё мнение,и оно возможно не истино.


Посмотрите, что написал Buural, тоже самое можно увидеть, если посмотреть и санскрито-аглицкие и другие словари. Слова Деви было приведено как пример. Даже если посмотреть просто каталоги таких собраний как Кангьюр и прочее, то увидите, что тибетскому слову lha, которое переводится как бог, божество и пр. соответствует санскритское дева, а не бхагаван. Насколько помниться, бхагаван имеет другое значение. Интересно, кто же это приписывает слову Багаван значение "Бог"?

----------


## Ассаджи

"Бхага" этимологически соответствует русскому "благо", а не "бог".

----------


## Timoti

спасибо всем!

----------


## Kamla

а...Бог этож Брахман.Что-то я совсем замедитировалась..

----------


## Shanti

Санскрит и русский имеют очень много  близких по звучанию слов. Причём это не случайные слова. Это указывает на наличе общего происхождения.

В голову пришло вот что:

асти - есть (истина)
бху, бхава - быть, бытиё
дхарма - то, что держит (от дхри - держать)
джива - живой
буддха - пробуждённый
мара - марево,умирать, смерть
пака - пекущий
сва - своё
хима - снег (зима) отсюда хималая (гималаи) - обитель снегов
веда - ведать
видья - волшебство (отсюда может быть ведьма)
джнана - знание
дана - даяние
сваха - слава
двара - дверь
сушка - в санскрите и русском одно и то же  :Smilie: 
питар,матар, бхратар -  папа,мама,брат.

эка,два,три,чатур,панча,шата,сапта,ашта,нава,даша  - 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10

----------


## Карма Палджор

> видья - волшебство (отсюда может быть ведьма)
> джнана - знание
> дана - даяние
> сваха - слава
> двара - дверь
> сушка - в санскрите и русском одно и то же 
> питар,матар, бхратар -  папа,мама,брат.
> 
> эка,два,три,чатур,панча,шата,сапта,ашта,нава,даша  - 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10


Вообще-то основное значение у видья - ведать, знать. Наверное забавно, когда кто-то пытается подтвердить свою теорию. И грустно сразу

----------


## Shanti

> Вообще-то основное значение у видья - ведать, знать. Наверное забавно, когда кто-то пытается подтвердить свою теорию. И грустно сразу


Согласно Monier Williams одно из значений vidya -  incantation или колдовство.
А о какой теории идёт речь? Я никаких теорий не выдвигал...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Согласно Monier Williams одно из значений vidya -  incantation или колдовство.
> А о какой теории идёт речь? Я никаких теорий не выдвигал...


Согласно словарю Моньера-Вильямса, колдовство - только одно из значений для слова vidyA. Зачем же выбирать из контекста словаря только одно значение, которое подходит тому, что вы говорите? Ведьма ведь скорее произошло от слова - ведать, знать. И колдовство или волшебство тут не при чем.

А делать подборку некоторых слов на предмет схожести - это очень забавно.

----------


## Асуман

Всем привет !




> санскритский иероглиф ГА означает движение,отсюда русские ноГА,телеГА,дороГА.
> Иероглиф РА означает солнце,отсюда РАссвет,кРАсота,пРАвда.
> Книга художественная поэтому решил уточнить.


В Индии пользуются не иероглифами, а слоговым письмом.

В санскрите корень ГА имеет значение движения и широко употребим. От этого корня, например, эпитет Татхагата - "так ушедший" или "так пришедший", в зависимости от того, как мы расчленяем сандхи: татха+гата или татха+агата. Этот корень используется и в словообразовании: птица - виха-га (движущийся по воздуху), конь - тура-га (быстро движущийся) и т.д. Идея сопоставления с русскими словами очень заманчива, но после здравого рассуждения, к сожалению, выглядит совершенно бесплодной. А жаль. Было бы очень удобно трактовать телегу как теле (греч. далеко) + га (санс. идущий).

Насчёт РА в значении солнца - это, скорее, в Египет. Хотя в санскритском словаре и значится такое слово, но оно не употребимо. В одном из его значений даже указано  "brightness, splendour", однако даётся пояснение, что это значение используется лексикографами для объяснения этимологии. А индийским этимологам далеко не всегда и не во всём можно доверять. Они, например, для толкования имени бога могут запросто выдумать корень с нужным значением. Думаю, дело в том, что в санскрите ра - название буквы "р". А поскольку санскритский алфавит считается священным и наполненным сакральным смыслом, то для каждой буквы в словаре можно найти несколько странных значений, которые никогда нигде не употребляются. Например, первая буква "а" - это Вишну, вторая буква - долгое "а" - это Шива и т.д.
Широко употребимое слово рави "солнце", увы, инкак из ра вывести не получается (в словаре предполагается происхождение от корня ру).
Также близко по звучанию слово рай "богатство", часто встречающееся в ведах.

Что же до этимологии на основе случайных созвучий - можно этим сколько угодно заниматься в своё удовольствие, но нельзя говорить об этом серьёзно.
Мне вот тоже нравится идея, что русские слова РАссвет, РАдуга, РАдость содержат слог РА, обозначающий солнце.  :Smilie:  




> Бог (создатель) – ишвара
> 
> бхагаван (точнее бхагавант) -  богатый, великий, счастливый, блаженный. святой, божественный, высший.


Если создатель, то это Брахма, или же Тваштар "творец", а Ишвара - это что-то вроде верховного властителя (у шиваитов - Шива, у Христиан - Господь Бог).

Бхагават (или если угодно, Бхагавант) часто употребляется как вежливый эпитет в значении "господин".




> Интересно, кто же это приписывает слову Багаван значение "Бог"?


Очевидно, те, кто поклоняются Бхагавану как Богу. В некотором смысле Бхагаван = Кришна, а Кришна = бог. Бхагавад-гита, Бхагавата-пурана и всё такое.




> "Бхага" этимологически соответствует русскому "благо", а не "бог".


Всё наоборот.
Санс. бхага - иран. бага - рус. бог. Это факт.
А рус. благо у Фасмера сопоставляется с санс. брих "молитва" (Брихас-пати) или под сомнением с бхарга "сияние".




> асти - есть *(истина)*
> бху, бхава - быть, бытиё
> *дхарма - то, что держит (от дхри - держать)*
> джива - живой
> буддха - пробуждённый
> мара - марево,умирать, смерть
> пака - пекущий
> сва - своё
> хима - снег (зима) отсюда хималая (гималаи) - обитель снегов
> ...


Асти = есть. Но насчёт этимологии русской истины есть разногласия.
С дхри-держать тоже не вполне ясно. Почему в рус. есть "ж", а в санс. ему ничего не соответствует?
Вед и вид - это разные ступени одного корня. Видья - знание вообще.
Рус. слава = санс. шравас "звук; слава; ухо". Сваха ни при чём.
С остальным списком согласен.  :Smilie:  Особенно про зиму мне нравится.




> Согласно словарю Моньера-Вильямса, колдовство - только одно из значений для слова vidyA. Зачем же выбирать из контекста словаря только одно значение, которое подходит тому, что вы говорите? Ведьма ведь скорее произошло от слова - ведать, знать. И колдовство или волшебство тут не при чем.


Волшебство есть не что иное, как одна из областей знания, причём немаловажная.

_____________________

Спасибо за внимание, извините за занудство.  :Wink:

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> В инете есть словари, которые связаны с санскритом. Можете поискать. Насчет пали не знаю, просто не интересовался.
> А так:
> бог - deva 
> солнце - sUrya
> луна - candra
> ...


Бог может на санскрите обозначаться и словом - Сура
Солнце - Вивасвант,
луна - Сома

----------


## Somananda

> Бог может на санскрите обозначаться и словом - Сура
> Солнце - Вивасвант,
> луна - Сома


 Сура и асура - это не "бог", а эпитеты Богов. Их изначальный смысл не совсем ясен - "сура" - это что-то вроде "сияющий", а "асура" - вроде "сильный". Трактовка слова "асура", как "а-сура", т.е., "не-сура" - более поздняя интепретация, связанная с противопоставлением Адитьев Дайтьям и Данавам.
 Солнце имеет под сотню названий, но, в основном, это тоже эпитеты - такие, как Адитья, Мартанда, Абджахаста, Рави и т.д.
 Сома - это луна только в переносном смысле, т.к. изначально, Сома - это сакральный опьяняющий  напиток не вполне ясного происхождения :Wink:

----------


## Tiop

> а эпитеты Богов


Почему "эпитеты"? Это скорее названия родов богов. Во всяком случае "асура".

----------


## Somananda

> Почему "эпитеты"? Это скорее названия родов богов. Во всяком случае "асура".


 Не совсем так. В частности, во времена Ригведы между "сурами" и "асурами" особой границы не было - и Индра, и Варуна, и Сурья назывались "асурами" - как я писал, четкое разграничение появилось позже - "суры" - Адитьи, а Дайтьи и Данавы - "асуры". В Тантроктам ратрисуктам из Деви Махатмьи, например, богиню Дургу называют "Махадеви-Махасури".

----------


## Tiop

Во времена Ригведы была значительная разница между асурами и дэвами.

Во времена Ригведы слова "сура" не существовало, впервые появляется в Упанишадах (поздних, а также в эпосе) (см. например, статью в M-W).

Вы основываетесь на позднейших текстах (Девимахатмья), многие же ранние тексты составлены именно для того, чтобы показать борьбу дэвов и асуров (двух родов богов).

----------


## Somananda

Ригведа:




> (2.6) Ты, о Агни, - Рудра, Асура великого неба.





> (5. 63): О хранители закона, вы восходите на колесницу, о те, чьи установления истинны на высшем небе. По своему усмотрению, о Митра-Варуна прозорливые, вы охраняете заветы богов волшебной силой  Асуры . Благодаря закону вы царствуете во вселенной.


 ...и т.д.

 А вот мнение В.Н.Топорова:




> В ведийский период (особенно в « Ригведе ») к  асурам  относили и ряд Д. - адитьев,  Индру , Агни и др. Но уже в «Атхарваведе» боги-девы более не назывались асурами;

----------


## Tiop

Если Вы считаете, что привели подтверждение этого тезиса:




> во времена Ригведы между "сурами" и "асурами" особой границы не было


(не учитывая то, что "суров" просто не было)

то Вы заблуждаетесь.

В Ригведе было четкое различение асуров и дэвов, это просто факт. Об этом писали и пишут крупнейшие специалисты, это общепризнанная т.з. по этому вопросу.

----------


## Somananda

> Если Вы считаете, что привели подтверждение этого тезиса:
> 
> (не учитывая то, что "суров" просто не было)
> 
> то Вы заблуждаетесь.
> 
> В Ригведе было четкое различение асуров и дэвов, это просто факт. Об этом писали и пишут крупнейшие специалисты, это общепризнанная т.з. по этому вопросу.


 "Я рад, что все прояснилось!"(С)  :Smilie:  
 Субхам асту!

----------


## Tiop

Странная реакция.

Всего наилучшего!

----------

